# Nothing To do with fertility but how evil can people be?



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a look at this...I don't know if any of you saw it on the news on ITV tonight but I'm so upset    

I want to go and get them and bring them all home. It's shocking and disturbing to read so just warning you.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/06/18/eveningnews/main2946007.shtml

Please give a thought and prayer to these special children   

Vicki

**This post contains an external link that Fertility Friends are not responsible for it's content**


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

Words just fail me for things like this


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds like USA propaganda to me. CBS News is not a reliable source. Maybe we need a news article on all the American children withour medical insurance and treatment.

This is political and not really what Fertility Friends is about.

Kindest regards,


----------



## Redcap (Oct 26, 2006)

Flopsy said:


> Sounds like USA propaganda to me. CBS News is not a reliable source. Maybe we need a news article on all the American children withour medical insurance and treatment.
> 
> This is political and not really what Fertility Friends is about.
> 
> Kindest regards,


CBS is not a reliable source as you say. This was also shown on the BBC, are they unreliable too?

As for American children without medical insurance, that is something completely different. The American system requires you to pay for treatment, we have the NHS. Neither of these systems are perfect and never will be.

There is a big difference between parents not being able to afford treatment and chaining kids to their beds, naked and left in their own waste. The first is unfortunate, but the second is downright disgusting.

As for saying that these kids are political, I won't say what I want to on here (as I'd probably get banned), but I will say that if you think that disabled kids are being used for political purposes, then I think you seriously need to look at yourself and your attitude to special needs kids, as at the moment it stinks.

These kids were in need of help, and thankfully they got it. Would you have said the same if it had been British soldiers who found them? Or do you class American soldiers who are trying to do a little bit to make a few kids' lives better differently to others? They were just human beings doing what anybody with a heart would do. No political motives or any other motives, as those on the front line couldn't care less about the political ramifications.


----------



## Redcap (Oct 26, 2006)

As a follow on from my last post, here's another source of the story.

Hopefully this isn't as unreliable for you.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/6769077.stm

**This post contains an external link that Fertility Friends are not responsible for it's content**


----------

